# Report for Lorain



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Went out of Sheffield ramp and headed to about 53 fow and set up running RR at 80-100 back. Popped a pig with only 1 line out while setting up. sett the other 3 and had good marks. The lake was perfect and then the E wind picked up and we trolled for about 2 hrs with no fish. Then strarted to add some weight to the RR and went to 120-150 and we strarted to get some fish. We landed 3 Pigs and lost one. Had a couple of pullbacks. It was bumpy out there today. 

Looking to go out again on Wed. I do have an open seat. Give me a call
at 440-223-4661

Mike "Moke"


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Good work, Moke. Wish the E winds would only blow late at night!
How was the water depth going out of the SL ramp? They sure piled up a lot of sand to make room for the docks.
ErieBoy75


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

The ramp area was shallow. lots of sand. Keep those motor trimmed up.
Thanks.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Awesome job bud

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice job, I was going to head out out today but my little 16.5 ft boat I wasn't going to chance it with the wind switching from E to NE back to E. Good luck and congrats


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

moke said:


> The ramp area was shallow. lots of sand. Keep those motor trimmed up.
> Thanks.


The ramp itself was shallow or the entrance to the ramp???? Watched them multiple days pull sand and pull sand out of there. I know a contractor was coming to do the mouth but as of the weekend did not hit the mouth. The dock area looked like it would be pretty good by the amount they pulled out. However I was told the city machine could only reach so far therefore a contactor and barge was coming to complete

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

never understood why they built that ramp to open to the west? after the wind shifted did your marks drop? how were the marks in closer? i gotta believe there are fish stacked up in 35 to 43 foot of water over there right now. i'll be fishing mid to late week, prob go out wed and find some pods to have a few starting points. good luck and thanks for the report.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes there were fish in closer too. No the marks did not go down with the wind shift. We were on fish all day. Lots of sand at the ramp.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

ErieRider said:


> The ramp itself was shallow or the entrance to the ramp???? Watched them multiple days pull sand and pull sand out of there. I know a contractor was coming to do the mouth but as of the weekend did not hit the mouth. The dock area looked like it would be pretty good by the amount they pulled out. However I was told the city machine could only reach so far therefore a contactor and barge was coming to complete
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Is Miller Rd. ramp open in Avon?


:T:T:T


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Good job Moke !


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Had a great time on the water with Moke, the big fish of the day was 31" I just measured it. Didn't get an accurate weight on it though. Biggest walleye i've ever seen/caught.


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Miller Rd. ramp is open


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

bcnulater said:


> Miller Rd. ramp is open



thanks

:T:T:T


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

it's a shame the dimwits in charge in avon lake decided that free parking for park/beach people was more important then the $5 a spot trailer spots they eliminated. on nice days people end up leaving due to the long launch line resulting from the trailer spots they changed.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

chevyjay said:


> it's a shame the dimwits in charge in avon lake decided that free parking for park/beach people was more important then the $5 a spot trailer spots they eliminated. on nice days people end up leaving due to the long launch line resulting from the trailer spots they changed.


What are you exactly saying here? Either I'm remedial or your post doesn't make any sense.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

chevyjay said:


> it's a shame the dimwits in charge in avon lake decided that free parking for park/beach people was more important then the $5 a spot trailer spots they eliminated. on nice days people end up leaving due to the long launch line resulting from the trailer spots they changed.


I don't quite understand. What changes have been made? Are there no boat trailer parking spots anymore? That doesn't make sense, as why launch your boat, if you can't park your trailer?


:T:T:T


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> What are you exactly saying here? Either I'm remedial or your post doesn't make any sense.


Great minds think alike; it didn't make sense to me, either. Musta missed somethin' .......


:T:T:T


----------



## pipefitterlu42 (May 2, 2009)

Seemed to me there have been plenty of spots when I have launched there this year.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

sorry, i was just ranting. this year there may have been plenty of spots, but wait till peak perch season and people are catching limits in short time. those spots you may have seen could have been the spots for cars. last fall my brother and i had a few hours one afternoon and the reports here were the bite was incredible. we went to the avon lake ramp to launch and the lot was full and there was a long wait. didn't have time to go to lorain and the sheffield ramp was filled with sand.
i was just annoyed because ourself and many other fishermen weren't able to launch because there were 20 or so fewer spaces for trailers because the powers to be decided to give beach goers more spaces. 
i apologize for the rant because it has absolutely nothing to do with the post.


----------



## kozski10 (Jul 8, 2008)

ErieRider said:


> The ramp itself was shallow or the entrance to the ramp???? Watched them multiple days pull sand and pull sand out of there. I know a contractor was coming to do the mouth but as of the weekend did not hit the mouth. The dock area looked like it would be pretty good by the amount they pulled out. However I was told the city machine could only reach so far therefore a contactor and barge was coming to complete
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Just to follow up on the contractor coming to complete the dredging that may no longer happen. The cities Income Tax failed on Tuesday and that work may not get done now due to budget cuts. Whether the city will continue to use it's equipment and personnel to dredge and keep the boat launch open remains to be seen. Should know more about the cities cuts by mid next week. 

-Koz


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

chevyjay said:


> sorry, i was just ranting. this year there may have been plenty of spots, but wait till peak perch season and people are catching limits in short time. those spots you may have seen could have been the spots for cars. last fall my brother and i had a few hours one afternoon and the reports here were the bite was incredible. we went to the avon lake ramp to launch and the lot was full and there was a long wait. didn't have time to go to lorain and the sheffield ramp was filled with sand.
> i was just annoyed because ourself and many other fishermen weren't able to launch because there were 20 or so fewer spaces for trailers because the powers to be decided to give beach goers more spaces.
> i apologize for the rant because it has absolutely nothing to do with the post.


The Avon launch parking is first come first serve. I personally fish Avon for eyes and perch in the morning and have been for years there is never anyone there. If you go in the middle of summer at noon all parking lots are full no matter where you go. Just go earlier and you won't have any problems

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> The Avon launch parking is first come first serve. I personally fish Avon for eyes and perch in the morning and have been for years there is never anyone there. If you go in the middle of summer at noon all parking lots are full no matter where you go. Just go earlier and you won't have any problems
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I've never had a problem parking at Miller Road or anywhere on Lake Erie. I set my alarm.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Moke, looks like that boat has been working out well for you. Good job on the fish!


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Snook, Yes been getting it dirty. Hope we can fish sometime soon.


----------

